# Fasting while breastfeeding?



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

Is a 12 hour fast really realistic while breastfeeding? I feel constantly hungry/thirsty now that I'm lactating. I get shaky if I haven't eating a while...

I had a physical--and had normal bloodwork taken (to check cholesterol and thyroid and blood sugar, etc.) and my blood sugar came back at 124--which is "high"--BUT I had *just* eaten (so this was not a fasting test)--and I did have a more "sugary" breakfast than normal (rice chex with rice cereal with a little sugar







)--and while I'm terrified of diabetes (yes, I'm overweight--but the physical was about me losing weight and safety of that during breastfeeding--also dealing with my past history of an eating disorder--I'm a recovering anorexic who became obese--I swung too far the other way)...but do I really NEED to fast to do a "re-test"--??

Does breastfeeding affect blood sugar at all?

HELP!!!


----------



## 3girls1boy (Nov 20, 2001)

Can you schedule the test for first thing in the morning, so you only have to fast overnight? I know it's not easy when you're up in the night to feed, but may be easier to deal with on a one time basis than trying to fast during the day.


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for replying...that's what I ended up doing...

I'd still be curious to know if lactating affects things like blood sugar or anything...


----------



## mom_2_carson (Oct 18, 2005)

Actually I have read studies that breastfeeding helps regulate blood sugar. I'm a little paranoid about diabetes because I had gestational diabetes so I've done a few of the fasting test to be sure it was gone.

Jenn


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok, thanks!!! I have a fasting test scheduled...I hope I don't have diabetes.....


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Should be fine, especially if you fast at night. Bring a couple protein bars or some fruit in your purse!







And 124 is not bad for having just eaten, especially cereal!


----------

